# So I Went to the GunShow...



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

I went to the gun show today and MAN! the prices have shot up and good deals were few and far between. I know full well that this is a result of the current political climate, economic conditions, and a slight rise in crime in the area.

I tried a few times to make a couple offers to some dealers but was shut down each time. I don't blame them though. Why give me a deal when they know they can sell the piece that I want at thier full asking price. AND PEOPLE DID PAY... im talking about paying $100-150 above retail.

Anyways I went to the show looking to buy a ccw pistol. I was set on either the Glock 26 or the Springfield XD9 (sub-compact). But upon discovering that glocks (including the 26) were going for about $685-690 (new) I began to consider some lower priced options.

While looking over some taurus revolvers a dealer was clearing some table space to put out some merchandise. He put out a ton of the compact semi-auto PT 111's - 140's - and 145's. After talking to the dealer for a little bit (and even while I was talking to the dealer he sold about 4 of those little pistols) I ended up snaging a PT 111 pro. I payed $399 and change out the door.

I've researched this gun in my overall quest for a ccw pistol but just decided that I could pay a little more for either a glock or springfield but that didnt work out so well lol.

I'm pretty excited about my new purchase and I'm looking at the whole situation as a positive. I look forward to frequenting the taurus forum as I have become an official member of the taurus family lol.

ps. I'll post some pics of my PT111 mil pro if a little while


----------



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

Please let me now how this weapon works out ive look at them also for a ccw weap taurus is a great gun for the price


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Your experience pretty much echos my last gun show experience. I went, cash in hand, to buy a XD9SC. After driving 30 minutes, standing in line for eternity, paying $7 with coupon to get in, I found that prices were high and no one was willing to deal. And like you said, why would they? They had their tables full of people filling out paperwork who apparently didn't know they were getting jacked and were willing to pay. I left with no gun, went home, ordered the gun on-line, and still came out ahead even after FFL fees. 

I have pretty much written off gun shows as a colosal waste of time and money, although when we move I will probably go to one just to know what the local ones are like; although I notice you are in FL, which is where we are heading back to, so you could save me some time. Which show did you go to? 

Good luck with the Taurus. Keep us posted.


----------



## Talon (Mar 1, 2009)

The main gunshow i go to in florida is suncoast was there last weekend i got a walther p22 with laser for 400$ witch is a good price Most of the handgun prices havnt change much in price at the main tables Im in the keys so my choices arnt much. I also bout my pt24/7 and pt 92 at shows. Now the prices that did sky rocket are the ARs and AKs 1300 for ARs lowest and 700 for AK http://www.suncoastgunshows.com/


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

hey GunConvert,
I also bought the PT 111 back in December. I got it then for about $330 new at a local dealer. Not surprised in the price jump though! 
I heard a lot of bad reports about pins on the frame shearing, but that seems to have been taken care of in the 3rd Generation. This site helped me to identify the differences in the Generations: check it out if you haven't already seen it.
http://blog.boiledfrog.us/archives/89-Identifying-the-Differences-Between-the-Taurus-Millennium-and-Millennium-Pro.html


----------



## GunConvert (Feb 26, 2009)

Todd said:


> I have pretty much written off gun shows as a colosal waste of time and money, although when we move I will probably go to one just to know what the local ones are like; although I notice you are in FL, which is where we are heading back to, so you could save me some time. Which show did you go to?
> 
> Good luck with the Taurus. Keep us posted.


Hey Todd. I live in the Tampa Bay area and this weekend I went to the Suncoast Gun Show which travels from place to place mostly Tampa, Lakeland, Port Charlotte, and I think Miami... anyways its a good show with a lot of good dealers...the only thing is with the times being what they are the dealer know that can get top dollar for thier products because demand is so high.



exercisemyright said:


> hey GunConvert,
> I also bought the PT 111 back in December. I got it then for about $330 new at a local dealer. Not surprised in the price jump though!
> I heard a lot of bad reports about pins on the frame shearing, but that seems to have been taken care of in the 3rd Generation. This site helped me to identify the differences in the Generations: check it out if you haven't already seen it.
> http://blog.boiledfrog.us/archives/89-Identifying-the-Differences-Between-the-Taurus-Millennium-and-Millennium-Pro.html


Hey exercisemyright, I did visit that page a couple of times to get some facts and tips about the various generations. Mine is a 3rd gen which reportedly has most if not all of the problems worked out...but we'll see lol. Good luck to us both although I'm pretty confident that these pistols will operated extremly well and make for excellent cc weapons. :smt1099


----------

